# Sniffle...i Am So Proud...



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yes, I said GRANDOG!









My daughters dog, Utley, ( in some language HAS to mean dumbest dog alive) won the Pet Halloween Costume at Petsmart here in Kennewick. He wouldn't hold still for a good picture, but he was a clown. That smushed Shitzu face with a bright orange wig won the judges hearts







. At one point I heard him snorting behind me and the wig had fallen completely over his face and he was like "hey! who turned the lights out?"


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

THAT IS SOOOOOO WRONG ON SOOOOOO MANY LEVELS....!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> THAT IS SOOOOOO WRONG ON SOOOOOO MANY LEVELS....!!!!!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I partied with Utley back in the seventies! We were listening to some Hendrix and well, I can't tell you the rest!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Utley - way to go!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations..........

.....Utley! You've survived your first public humiliation. If you will ask Cricket, you'll learn what's ahead of you. Be gentle, though, her therapy has brought her a longgggggggg way but she'll never again be *right*









Ghosty, you are sooooooooo right


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

she'll never again be *right*









[/quote]
cuz now she's.....Perfect


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Poor Utley...

So....what did he win in exchange for being totally humiliated that day??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Poor Utley...
> 
> So....what did he win in exchange for being totally humiliated that day??


A Petsmart gift certificate of course! I think it was $20


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let's hope he, at least, got some really good treats out of that deal ....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh that poor dog.

I mean, congratulations!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the orange shitzu on his head?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh good lord. wheres the pacifier?

Congrats Utley, you have now confirmed that madness is not your fault, it was definitely passed on through the generations... (of humans)

Hang in there!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Let's hope he, at least, got some really good treats out of that deal ....


a bagful and a bone from Grandma


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4ME said:


> What's the orange shitzu on his head?


----------

